# What make of gun do you carry most?



## mikej997

I am in the market for a new concealed carry handgun. :smt023 Well at least I will be when my wife gets over my new AR-15! :mrgreen: I wanted to possibly try something different with this one and am open to pretty much anything. The list of handguns I currently own:

Springfield XD-40 Tactical - pretty big for CCW, but I love it for open carry. This shoots great!
Kahr PM9 which is my current primary carry piece. Nice and small.
Ruger LCP - hot weather carry and the one my wife likes to use.
An old Ruger P89 - once again big and heavy but VERY reliable
Walther P22 which I don't use for carry but plinking.

What I wanted to find out is, what brands are the most popular for CCW? I would have to admit to leaning toward another XD in subcompact, at least until you change my mind! I don't want to count out all the other good brands out there. I have shot a couple Glocks in 9mm, and shot them well. I just didn't like how they fit my hand, especially compared to the XD. What about Sig? What about S&W? What about Taurus? Heck, what about Glock as well? What do you guys (and gals) carry? 

I know I can't post a choice for every make out there so if I missed yours please let me know what it is!


----------



## Ptarmigan

I have two guns I carry, a Smith & Wesson model 640 and a Glock model 19.

I carry the 640 more often than the Glock.


----------



## Todd

XD9SC is my main CCW gun. I will carry the Kel Tec P3AT when my clothing does not allow the "big" gun.


----------



## Bisley

mikej997 said:


> ...I would have to admit to leaning toward another XD in subcompact, at least until you change my mind!


I'm a big XD fan, myself, so I won't try to change your mind, but I will tell you what I turned up when I was shopping for a double-stack subcompact.

Believe it or not, the XD-9SC, the Baby Glock (G26), and the S&W M&P compact are all the same size and grip angle (I don't remember about width). I had always avoided Glocks, because I didn't think I liked the grip angle, so I was surprised to discover that the XD and M&P frames are the same size and have the same grip angle (in the subcompacts), and have the same trigger reach as the G-26, although I think the M&P barrel is slightly longer, and it has interchangeable backstraps for adjusting the grip size.

I found this out by tracing photos of each gun in AutoCAD, and scaling the overall length to the manufacturer's specifications. I was then able to overlay them for comparisons. I went to all the trouble because I have a problem finding small guns with a long enough trigger reach for my somewhat large hand.

Of course, after all the research on those three guns, I ended up buying a CZ Rami, because the price was right and it felt good in my hand. :mrgreen:


----------



## tekhead1219

XD45C is my main CCW gun. I will carry the Ruger LCP when my clothing does not allow the "big" gun.
:smt023


----------



## mikej997

Bisley said:


> Believe it or not, the XD-9SC, the Baby Glock (G26), and the S&W M&P compact are all the same size and grip angle (I don't remember about width). I had always avoided Glocks, because I didn't think I liked the grip angle, so I was surprised to discover that the XD and M&P frames are the same size and have the same grip angle (in the subcompacts), and have the same trigger reach as the G-26, although I think the M&P barrel is slightly longer, and it has interchangeable backstraps for adjusting the grip size.


That is interesting. Quite the bit of homework there! :smt023
The first time I went in to buy a handgun I was looking for a Glock. I had shot a couple Glock 19s at the range and liked how they shot. They were the first pistol that just seemed to point naturally for me. I went looking to get one, but the guy ended up showing me an XD as well. This was back when XDs had just came out. In the end I ended up buying the XD. I liked the additional grip safety and for me, the grip was just more comfortable on the XD. It wasn't the angle, but more the shape of it I guess - the XD seemed rounder in the back of the grip and fit my hand better. I would have to say it has been years since I've held a Glock now. I know they are supposed to be great for reliability but I have no complaints about the XD either and I shoot it just as good.
Still, for what I am looking for, one of the baby Glocks might be the perfect choice.


----------



## Bisley

I was also looking at Glocks before I bought my XD45 Service. At the time, the Glock didn't feel right to me. But I shot a Glock 34 last week, and it was great, so I guess the grip angle thing was not as big a factor as I thought.

My XD 45 is big and blocky compared to most of the other guns I like, but after a couple thousand rounds, it has a great trigger, and has accuracy capabilities beyond my ability. It is still the gun I want to have with me if I ever get into the kind of trouble that requires a gun to get out of.


----------



## LoneWolf

For over a year roughly I carried my Para 1911 but I recently picked up a Sig P6 and that's what I've been carry for a semester now. :smt033


----------



## jeb21

Here in Florida, cover garments are few and far between. I carry a Smith all steel snubbie as it is one of the easiest weapons for me to carry, while still being powerful and reliable enough. (It was 80 degrees today BTW)

On those few days when I can wear a cover garment, I will sometimes carry a Smith Model 64 with a 3" barrel or a Glock 23 in a Galco summer special.


----------



## niadhf

I carried , for years and years ago, a Colt series 80 officers model or a s&w model 36 snubbie. both worked well, albiet a bit easier to conceal the snubby.

Now I have carried, both them, my FEG pa-63, and a keltec p-11. I seem to be carrying the p-11 full time now (at least when I am still in states in which i can carry). I loved the FEG, and accuracy was great (1.5" at 21 yds), but like the double stack, more powerful round in a similar size package of the Kel-tec.


----------



## TIMO

mikej997 said:


> I am in the market for a new concealed carry handgun. :smt023 Well at least I will be when my wife gets over my new AR-15! :mrgreen: I wanted to possibly try something different with this one and am open to pretty much anything. The list of handguns I currently own:
> 
> Springfield XD-40 Tactical - pretty big for CCW, but I love it for open carry. This shoots great!
> Kahr PM9 which is my current primary carry piece. Nice and small.
> Ruger LCP - hot weather carry and the one my wife likes to use.
> An old Ruger P89 - once again big and heavy but VERY reliable
> Walther P22 which I don't use for carry but plinking.
> 
> What I wanted to find out is, what brands are the most popular for CCW? I would have to admit to leaning toward another XD in subcompact, at least until you change my mind! I don't want to count out all the other good brands out there. I have shot a couple Glocks in 9mm, and shot them well. I just didn't like how they fit my hand, especially compared to the XD. What about Sig? What about S&W? What about Taurus? Heck, what about Glock as well? What do you guys (and gals) carry?
> 
> I know I can't post a choice for every make out there so if I missed yours please let me know what it is!


I CARRIE A MODEL 27 GLOCK SEEMS TO BE THE BEST FOR ME VERY COMPACT TO HIDE..


----------



## Blackmagic14

My american express is a Kahr CW45. and a Keltec p3at is my BUG. I also sometimes carry either my Taurus model 605 in .357 or My Glock 21sf

To me the CW45 is THE ULTIMATE CARRY GUN!


----------



## Black Metal

I carry a CZ 2075 poly 9mm its about the same size as a 26 but not quite as thick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*My Carry Pistols:*
AMT .45 Backup
Colt 1911A1, Series 70 (much modified)
Essex-frame 1911A1 (much modified)
Essex-frame, Officers'-size shortie 1911 (much modified)
Star PD
Semmerling LM-4

Of these, the AMT .45 Backup and the Essex-frame shortie 1911 get the most use (about equal), followed by the Semmerling LM-4.


----------



## Linux3

I too carry a kahr PM9 in hot weather.
It works so well I bought a KP45 which is also easy to carry and only slightly bigger. Small of the back works just fine.


----------



## Ram Rod




----------



## Double0

I'm moving to alaska purely so I don't have to worry about ease of concealability


----------



## Growler67

SiG, it's what fits and feels best to me and what I own. I go with what works for me.


----------



## JeffWard

Todd said:


> XD9SC is my main CCW gun. I will carry the Kel Tec P3AT when my clothing does not allow the "big" gun.


Ditto... But I carry the KT more often. (Gym clothes to work...) Since I work in a gym!

Jeff


----------



## mikej997

*Interesting...*

Interesting looking at the poll numbers there. I knew Glock would probably end up in the top spot and so far it is. I thought the XD would be better represented than it is, and honestly I am a little suprised that even Kahr shows better than the XD.
I am going to have to see if I can get my hands on the XD subcompact, a baby Glock, and a small Sig (not familiar with the models but a similar sized one) at the same time to compare. Unfortunately, there are no places near here where I can rent a gun for a test drive. I have to buy and just hope it works out, which is part of the reason for me doing a little bit of homework on here.


----------



## TOF

Double0 said:


> I'm moving to alaska purely so I don't have to worry about ease of concealability


When the blast of cold air hits you the required coats will conceal anything you wish to carry without a problem. Your problem will be trying to shoot with all that stuff on. :anim_lol:


----------



## Jump Boot

I give the XD40sc the nod for CC. With that said,I also like the Glock 19.Both are reliable and both conceal very well.I have a M&P9c also,but...................


----------



## SuckLead

I carry a Glock 26.


----------



## js

I carry a H&K P30


----------



## Alaskan_Viking

Double0 said:


> I'm moving to alaska purely so I don't have to worry about ease of concealability


Good call!:smt033


----------



## nky1129

Glock 19


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Para LTC
Colt MK IV Officers ACP
Springfield 1911 Gov
When not in a 1911 mood it's a 
Browning Pro 40
Sig 229


----------



## tholmes876

Illinois does not have CCW at ALL. Same with Wisconsin....Bottom line - I can't wait til I move to pensacola florida this summer.
:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## James NM

Walther P99 for me.


----------



## bps3040

S&W 642 the most.....XDsc9 the rest of the time


----------



## bill5074

I carry my Sig P250 most of the time, but I love my Dan Wesson CBOB in .45. The Sig is a little lighter, and I have 100% confidence in it. Whatever you like and feels best to you, go for it.


----------



## ruining

S&W M&P9c


----------



## rook83

S&W .38 model 642 - centennial. Fits in pretty much any pocket with ease and comfortability.


----------



## literaltrance

Man, unbelievable to me that both of my carry options' manufacturers aren't listed here: CZ and H&K.


----------



## mikej997

So two more votes for "Other" then. Sorry I missed them.

What model CZ do you carry? I've recently been browsing some of those but don't know anything about them. I've never actually got my hands on one. Seems not to be any in my nech of the woods.


----------



## literaltrance

mikej997 said:


> So two more votes for "Other" then. Sorry I missed them.
> 
> What model CZ do you carry? I've recently been browsing some of those but don't know anything about them. I've never actually got my hands on one. Seems not to be any in my nech of the woods.


No biggie on the poll, I'm used to feeling left out :smt022:smt022:smt022

I carry a CZ P-01, which is a CZ 75 with a shortened slide, aluminum frame, and a decocker instead of a safety. In terms of size it's real close to the very popular Glock 19, but the P-01's grip makes it feel worlds apart. You really owe it to yourself to check out a CZ 75 or variant model as they are largely considered the most ergonomic/comfortable handguns ever made. Holding one is a religious experience... :mrgreen:


----------



## Blanco720

Im looking into an XDm for hd and range, but i figure ill start carrying a s&w bodyguard model because of its size and concealability.


----------



## Sureshot45

Nighthawk GRP Recon .45 
Kimber CDP Pro II .45
Colt Series 70 Stainless .45
Glock 32 (.357 Sig)
Taurus 606 (.357 6 shot, concealed hammer)
Taurus 85 (.38 SPL 5 shot, concealed hammer)
Kel Tec P3AT

I carry one of these always, just depends on the clothes, my destination and my mood. Probably the Glock gets the majority of the carries.


----------



## wiseguy

I carry two...

Sig P220 as my main in a Galco vertical shoulder rig, and a Keltec P3-AT in a Desantis Nemesis holster in my pocket as a back up. :smt023


----------



## mustnggt619

I dont have one yet but i will be buying the xd45 for my main carry once i have my ccw


----------



## Ricardokid

Beretta PX4 SC 9 mm is one of my favorites. Beretta 84 FS .380 is my second choice.


----------



## buck32

Beretta PX4sc, Kahr PM9 then a Ruger LCP.


----------



## MS Skeeter

I carry A FNP-40 in cold weather and a Kel-Tec PF-9 in hot weather.I voted Kel-Tec because I can carry it anytime.


----------



## perchjerk

i carry a xd9sc in a crossbreed supertuck! i highly recommend the gun and the holster. this little gun is the most accurate subcompact ive ever shot and the recoil is easily managed and its concealability is superb! that is for me! each individual is different but this is my 2 cents. good luck!


----------



## wildcatbrownhound

:watching:I carry a High Standard 22 mag two shot Der. in my right rear pocket in a leather holster. The Cheeta 380 is close at hand.:watching:


----------



## Pistolero

In this epoch of my life I've taken to carrying a full-size semi-auto for personal defense. Nevertheless, if it's a compact you seek, may I suggest the Springfield XD Compact in 9mm or .40 S&W, The Glock 19 in 9mm or 23 in .40, The Sig P-239 in .357 Sig, or the HK P2000 series, depending on your budget. These are all excellent, compact, defensive firearms I'd trust my life with.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

After going through a variety of small pocket carry guns, Colt, Kahr, S&W, etc. I finally settled on the smallest 9mm out there with a 10 shot mag, the Kel-Tech P11. I carry mine 90% of the time. Once and awhile when the weather allows for wearing a jacket, I'll carry a S&W 9mm Lady Smith.


----------



## BigSkiff

In the cooler months I carry a Sig 220SAS/DAK in a Belt Holster. When it gets warmer I carry a Keltec P11 in a pocket holster. I use the 12 round mag in the Keltec. P3AT stays in the other pocket year round.


----------



## mels95yj

H&K USPc 9mm for me.


----------



## ncligs

Kel Tec P-3AT 380...


----------



## Chesty21

Living in Florida it is usually to hot to wear the cloths to conceal my XD40 compact or even my Colt Defender 45 so when I can not carry these I go to my Colt Gov. Model .380. That is the great thing about guns, the wife has different shoes for different outfits and I have different guns for different outfits and weather conditions.


----------



## Todd

I need to change my answer. My Sig P229 SAS G2 has now officially replaced the XD9SC.


----------



## Spartan

No HK? USPc 40 for me.

Though I may look at getting a pocket gun now that spring is finally... umm... springing.


----------



## YFZsandrider

http://www.kahr.com/dtlcomp_kp9093.htmlKahr P9


----------



## AC_USMC 03

Glock-- draw, aim, squeeze the trigger, bang.... thud


----------



## CMJ1015

G27 all the way...


----------



## knoxrocks222

glock 32 baby!!!! .357 sig


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Charter Off Duty.

Its small and light, so I carry it during the spring and summer almost exclusively, and its also the gun I grab when I need to make a quick trip the the store. No need to strap on a belt holster...I just toss it in my pocket holster and Im good to go.


----------



## TheReaper

M&P .40 fs


----------



## Jigger

*Ccw*

Usually carry a H&K P2000sk, 9mm in a IWB Fist. When colder or I'm in the mood for lugging a little extra weight it's a SIG 229R, 9mm IWB Comp-Tac Infidel.


----------



## Peacemaker

On duty, Glock 17/22 or Glock 19. Glock 26 off duty.


----------



## Hepcat II

Kel Tec PF9 IWB at 2:00. Waiting on Hornady Critical Defence to take care of the BG's.


----------



## MAGNUS

*sig239*

Will carry a sig 239 40s&w when it gets here. Currently have a M&P 40 4.25 barrel for carry. Would like to try out a M&P45c when the wife is not looking.:smt1099


----------



## eastlandb1

My PT3AT is really easy to conceal. Robert


----------



## Recycooler

Kahr K9


----------



## cig

Kel-tec P32 in hot weather, and either XPSC 9 or taurus pt111-pro.


----------



## mlc

during the winter months it's a sig p250c in a don hume owb. summer months it's a j-frame in a don hume iwb.


----------



## good2go

Kimber ultra in a Galco summer comfort (iwb)


----------



## mikecu

I carry a Glock 27 most of the time. If I want to hide my weapon more, I'll carry a Sig P232 IWB.


----------



## Spartan

Spartan said:


> No HK? USPc 40 for me.
> 
> Though I may look at getting a pocket gun now that spring is finally... umm... springing.


Update here. USPc in the winter in either Galco Summer Comfort IWB or Blackhawk Serpa OWB; G30 in the summer in Galco USA IWB holster.

:numbchuck:


----------



## nailer

Now, I carry a keltec p3at, but I'm looking at the new Ruger LCR for a little more punch.


----------



## looney

Par Ord. Slim Hawg


----------



## stickhauler

*Mine..*

An XD Tactical in a Don Hume in whatever weather, warmer weather, a tee shirt with a long tailed dress shirt as a cover, colder weather, well, in Ohio that means a warm coat, so no problem there.


----------



## DEVILDOG24

Glock 29 with clip draw. Easily hidden with a t-shirt in hot weather. Glock 20 in shoulder holster when jacket or other suitable clothing can be worn.


----------



## Old Padawan

Sold the custom carry Glock 23 yesterday. Back to the old fave. Colt 4 1/4" 1911. Everytime i get away, she pulld me back in.


----------



## Retired45

I carry my Colt Defender daily. Great gun.


----------



## recoilguy

Kahr CW9......very nice gun!

RCG


----------



## Kyle1337

Xd 4" .40 s&w


----------



## Wandering Man

Usual carry is my Kimber CDP II. But I'm slowly seeing the advantage of carrying my Kel Tec P3AT.



Todd said:


> XD9SC is my main CCW gun. I will carry the Kel Tec P3AT when my clothing does not allow the "big" gun.


Todd, when you'd start wearing clothes?

:butthead:

WM


----------



## Todd

Wandering Man said:


> Todd, when you'd start wearing clothes?
> 
> :butthead:
> 
> WM


Since I got banned from the nudest colony for making all the other men feel inadequate. :smt033


----------



## falchunt

Todd said:


> Since I got banned from the nudest colony for making all the other men feel inadequate. :smt033


Well....the you-know-what is really getting deep in here, :smt033

I carry what i have, which is a Px4 9mm. Its a wonderful gun, but if you intend on buying to carry _every_ day, I would recommend going with the sub compact, which I do not have.


----------



## hfl73

Good old Smith and Wesson 3913 works for me. Easy to conceal, shoots great no problems.


----------



## dondavis3

Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Tide Laser Grips - nice carry gun for cool weather - not a lot of that in Texas.










I also Carry a Sig P 230 or a Ruger LCP in warm weather - Ruger LCP is a great "bug" gun.










:smt1099


----------



## Joeval57

*Ccw*

I don't always carry, but when I do, it a colt CCO.


----------



## Bm7b5

*Glock 22*

I carry infrequently, but when I do I carry a Glock 22. Depending on what I'm wearing, I carry in a Kramer OWB holster, or mexican style. I do not carry with a round in the chamber.


----------



## DennisE

SIG 239 SAS Gen2 9mm! Dennis


----------



## mike#9

I carry my Kahr E9 the most. Next is my LCP


----------



## Sonny Boy

*Walther*

Walther P5C, second is a HK 45C.


----------



## Big Boomer

*CCW Choice*

If you are going to carry a gun, make it the best....Glock. If you are going to send one, send the best.......45 ACP!

Glock 36 is the only answer!


----------



## bluegrassstate

for lightweight concealment, I prefer the S&W model 642, .38spl + P...from the bluegrassstate..


----------



## ROBINPA

XD-40 for me ,before that for many years it was a 357 security six!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.clean

Beretta 84F,and if the shirt isnt long enough Beretta 21A.


----------



## skynyrd1911

HK USPc in 9mm or.......................USPc in .45 acp


----------



## Panther

Here's my carry: PM9 in a High Noon Holster at 4 o'clock with two extra mags in a KNJ pocket holster


----------



## SIGness

I voted SIG, for one reason I've got a couple of those that I carry on different occasions. But the Walther PPS is really creeping up the ladder.


----------



## tateb24

I am voting for Glock, best pistol for carry holstered, for pocket holster smith and wesson 642, 442.


----------



## gtriever

3" 1911 primary, with a P238 BUG.


----------



## nUgZ

Ruger P89DC


----------



## Freedom1911

Currently my CCW is a Astra A100. Have switched up to a Glock 17 for CCW because even loaded it weighs about half that of the Astra.
I am waiting until the Gen4 Glock 19 G4G19 comes out so I can see what they are like.

Pretty sure though that I will be getting the Gen 4 G19 simply because of the weight.


----------



## MonsterB

Sig SP2009 for me.... a bit chunky but its the smallest gun I have :smt102


----------



## deputy125

smith "j" frame revolvers


----------



## bigdude

I rotate between a Glock 19, Sig P239 (chambered in .357) and a Beretta 85.

I find myself carrying the Beretta mostly. My Glock feels a little bulky and the Sig a little heavier than the other two. I am thinking about adding a Kimber CDP II to the rotation.


----------



## 9mmFan

Mostly a Taurus 905 or a Bersa Thunder 380.


----------



## Tucker

My constant carry is a Glock 23. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## cougartex

Beretta Cougar 8000L or PX4.


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

I carry Walther P99 .40...maybe buy something in the summer a little smaller then the P99...maybe 99compact, or a compact Sig...I have some convincing to do with the wife before I get another one..haha


----------



## ArmyGuy2358

*9mm compact shopping*

turns out I dont have to convince the wife, she wants me to buy a 9mm so she can shoot with me, she shot my .40, but thinks she would prefer a little less kick of the 9mm...Ive successfully brainwashed her...much success..haha


----------



## flagaman

A PM9 kahr agout 60 % of the time and a model 36 smith the rest.


----------



## oak1971

Right now I have a Glock on my hip.

When My Kahr MK9 comes home it will be my primary.


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce

I carry a Para-Ordnance CCO ACP /W Crimson Trace grips in a Crossbreed SuperTuck, every day all day, and sometimes a holdout SA XD SC 9mm with it.


----------



## gschnarr

I usually carry a Bersa thunder but also sometimes Taurus p111 or a CZ82.


----------



## Zertek

I carry a Kahr pm9........


----------



## GLD1980

*Mission dictates....*

Primary CCW is a S&W M&P9C. For my go out late at night to pick up movies, fast food, you know the occaisional late night stop I always take my night stand sleeper the Beretta PX4 Storm.


----------



## Prin_C

Glock 25 for me. Its not the size that matters but the shot placement based on the danger.


----------



## wjh2657

The post was about _make _of gun. 1911 is a platform (design) not a _make_. This category should have been broken down into actual manufacturers, which would have given a better view of actual makes carried. If you want to keep the 1911 as a unique make, then you need a choice for small revolvers (regardless of make.) Taurus, S&W and Ruger would then have reduced numbers because of both categories.


----------



## Shipwreck

Wow, such an old thread, and yet I never came across it before....

Beretta 92 as my full-time concealed carry


----------



## jakeleinen1

No Hk's on the list huh?

Strange


----------



## Scrounger

I carry a Ruger LCP when the perceived threat is minimal. As the threat intensifies I will step up to a Ruger LC9 or a Glock 26. Should the threat be maximized I will carry a Glock 36 or a Colt Defender.


----------



## Cat

My bad boy g*27 - 9+1=10 Using Hornady.40 caliber FTX bullets, Unaffected by thick and heavy clothing, including denim and leather.FTX bullet delivers superior controlled expansion and large, deep wound cavities over a wide range of velocities.

Clean burning and stable propellants reduce recoil in lightweight handguns, and perform consistently in all temperatures. Minimal muzzle flash protects night vision.Shiny silver nickel plating prevents corrosion, and is easily visible in low light situations. Bullets are cannelured and crimped to avoid bullet setback.Bullets are custom designed for individual loads.The most effective, consistent, and reliable self-defense ammunition available today! :smt1099

http://www.hornady.com/store/40-S-and-W-165-gr-Critical-Defense/

:smt1099


----------



## Vintage Racer

I carry a full size Colt 1911.


----------



## AIM RIGHT

My carry pistol right now is a Sig Sauer. My next one to add will probably be a Glock. Both Glock and Sig have great 
reputations and in my opinion with either one you can't go wrong. You have some people that like one more than the other
I happen to like them both so I guess i get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Mbalm33

For my carry and conceal gun I am looking to get a smith & wesson 9mm c. Not sure I want the xd compact with the grip safety. The Kimberly solo looks really to small. Any other ideas?


----------



## Chris_Linneman

I can now officially answer this. I've got my G26 sitting snug at 4 o'clock, iwb. I think my kidney has shifted over a few inches since the drive into work...


----------



## berettatoter

I trust my life to my Berettas. They are a tool with nice curves.:smt033


----------



## Russ

Stick with the Kahr Pm9. I pocket carry the CM9 and I see no reason to switch. 9mm is cheap ammo and the Kahr is about the smallest you can buy in 9mm and using Gold Dot 124 +p short barrel as a defense ammo will deliver more than enough knock down power. 

I think sticking with one gun will make you a more consistent shooter. 

Another benefit sticking with one gun is you could take the money saved and buy your wife a new outfit. Just an idea


----------



## jtguns

Guess I am old school, detonics for personal carry, sometimes sig 225
Shoot safe JT


----------



## usmcj

I've carried a 1911 variant for over 35 years... currently a pre-series II Kimber Pro CDP


----------



## SigP229R

_I rotate between my P229R and my P6 and on a rare occcasion I will carry my Beretta fs Centurion._


----------



## jeffreybehr

Glock is the ONLY handgun I ever carry.


----------



## RoadApe

A little non serious review of my every day carry. S&W 38 Air Weight

S&W Gun Review & A Hot Girls Concealed Carry - YouTube


----------



## berettatoter

I have to add here that even if I have a real soft spot in my heart for my Berettas, I have to admit that I probably carry my KelTec P3AT the most. Its just so dog-gonned easy to pack.


----------



## LittlestoneAmmo

Like several others replying I usually carry my KahrPM9. I load it pretty hot with Barnes 80-grain TAC-XPs. It's powerful, concealable, accurate (well, considering its size) and light. During cooler months when I've got lot's of clothing for concealment, I go to my Kimber Ultra Carry in 45 ACP. It's powerful, reasonably concealable, VERY accurate, and not too heavy. Load it +P with 185-grain TAC-XPs. Those Barnes bullets are great for penetration and expansion. Gotta be careful of them for use in thin-walled places, but for out and about when you might have to deal with a windshield or car door, they are excellent.


----------



## sgms

Most often in winter 1911 or in pocket with a S&W 642 or Kel Tec P-11, summer's the same with a lot less of the 1911.


----------



## ponzer04

right now i carry my wife's Ruger SR9c.  I normally carry my Colt 1911 government model which is currently sitting around somewhere at the Novak shop waiting to get new sights and other work.


----------



## DTWeaver

Main carry buddies: CZ 2075 9mm(alloy frame); Beretta 84BB .380; Star BM 9mm; SIG P230 .380


----------



## Viperg22

Most of the time I carry a Kahr CW9 in a IWB. At times I will carry my XD 40 in a OWB.


----------



## ponzer04

My carry gun is now my Sig Sauer scorpion 1911.


----------



## berettatoter

I might have answered this before, but I don't feel like searching back through to find out. I carry either my Kel Tec P3AT, or my Beretta Model 85 & 84. I rarely carry my 92F due to the size, but sometimes I do. I like my Berettas.


----------



## Survivor

I've carried a 3" 1911 since I received my permit (4 yrs). I'm considering transitioning to my 3" GP100.


----------



## Username

I ankle carry either the Smith & Wesson Bodyguard 380, or the Sig Sauer P290. Tough choice sometimes, the Sig is slightly heavier.


----------



## Raymond

I carry a Kimber Covert 1911 .45 acp


----------



## JerryMac

I carry a springfield sub compact in 40 cal , but just purchased a new Taurus pt740 slim, which seems to be a very nice and concealable gun, only a few hundred rounds out of it, but not first hiccup, just asks for more, and one thing i need to remember, although i need to be familiar with my carry gun, and shooting it makes me familiar, it is not a gun i bought to plink, and range shoot all the time, it is for concealed carry. i know i will get some flack over that comment, but that is where i stand, if I wnat to plink, I get my 22 out or something else.....not saying i do not shoot the carry gun, it is just not something I intend to put several thousand rounds througn on a semi regular basis. I am very competent , and confident with my skills ..... just my 4 cents

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## JerryMac

Man those things are convienant.....and pretty dang accurate


----------



## bullet1234

The gun I carry MOST is Smith & Wesson 337 AirLite Ti 38spl Lightest 38 ever;
sometimes as BUG to Glock 23 40 ,,,,, but also alone.


----------



## bearone2

g30


----------



## kerrycork

I have 3 carry modes, hot weather, sp101 3 in. 327fed. It tucks away ever so neatly under a t-shirt. When wearing a vest or jacket I carry a 4in. 1911. My wife carries a Taurus 85 ul 38 spl, her choice not mine.


----------



## Tazman

Glock 26,mainly because of all the handguns i own its the only one that has hundreds of rounds through it and has only had 1 malfunction.It didnt feed one round just a few weeks ago but i chalk that upto real cold weather and a dirty gun.I hadnt cleaned it in a looooong time and i think the cold weather gummed it up a little.It was the first shot and didnt do it again.I cleaned her up real nice and it shoots as good as the day i got it back in 1991.


----------



## Brevard13

S&W and Ruger. Huge, huge fan of both.


----------



## Charliefox

Glock 19 on occassion, but my Keltec P32 always.


----------



## Sawmilljack

Up until this week I have carried my Kahr CW9. Three days ago I bought a Charter Arms Target Bulldog in .44 Spl. that my brother traded me out of thirty plus years ago. He put it in a drawer and for the most part left it there. It just became my primary carry gun.


----------



## jbwood003

G23


----------



## XRacer

9mm Beretta PX4 Compact and occasionally a Smith and Wesson M&P 45ACP.


----------



## lp04

I carry a taurus 24/7 pro DS in .40 S&W and a Taurus 740 slim with a CT laser guard.


----------



## berettabone

S&W Bodyguard/w/laser .380............


----------



## Charlie

Colt Defender


----------



## Blade

Main carry gun is a Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro


----------



## AK_Maine_Iac

Living in Alaska does have it's advantage. More cover up clothing. In the summer, do as i do. Cover it up with your belly. At my age i can conceal my AR10.:smt1099


----------



## hogger

Stainless Kimber Ultra Carry II 45 auto........awesome pocket rocket !!


----------



## guardrail

Glock 23. Not very pretty, but neither am I.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Ruger SR1911 in a Mitch Rosen with two extra mags.










Sometimes I'll carry a S&W Model 38 in Akers leather.


----------



## njmike

Bersa Firestorm .380


----------



## clance

I carry according to my need and dress, but currently I carry the most a .357mag, Chiappa Rhino 200DS.

If I'm just stepping out and in my shorts and a light shirt I slipping into my wasteband a 9mm, Kahr TP-9 (first model).

When I know that I going into a bad area due to my job either my .45acp Springfield 1911-A1 (Govt), ATI FX45 GI1911 (Cmdr), or a custom 9mm, CZ 75 D PCR, all depending on how I fee and of course dress.










The Mini Draco pistol in the photo may or may not still be in my collection by the end of the week (Never to be imported again Mini Draco LNIB : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com) but after seeing one go for $1700 + (Draco Mini AKM / AK-47 - 2 x 30 round mags 7.5" : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com) just the other day I just had to see if there was another person out there willing to give me the same. But it doesn't matter, if it's still mine at the end of the week, then eventually at some point it'll be turned into a SBR.

The .38spl +P S&W 642 is something that I pickup for the wifey to have around the house when I'm on the road.


----------



## clance

Easy_CZ how do you like that Ruger 1911?


----------



## BurgerBoy

Bersa Thunder 9 Ultra Compact Pro


----------



## Backlighting

My carry is a Bulldog .44 Sp.


----------



## rex

Colt Commander in 45.In the short winters we get sometimes an HK USP 45 fullsize.That puppy can get interesting to hide until I have a real holster made for it.


----------



## Easy_CZ

clance said:


> Easy_CZ how do you like that Ruger 1911?


She's awesome. Very easy to carry with 2 extra mags OWB. Smooth trigger, good sights, 1911 ergonomics. It has the most natural aim of any handgun I've ever owned.


----------



## Easy_CZ

Glance, that Rhino certainly looks like a fun wheel gun to shoot. And that flattened cylinder sure aids in concealment. How does it handle compared to a more traditional revolver? IWB or OWB?


----------



## Easy_CZ

I typed "clance" and the stupid iPhone changed the "c" to a "g". Sorry about that.


----------



## opie

I carry a sig sauer 2022


----------



## Easy_CZ

opie said:


> I carry a sig sauer 2022


The Sig Pro 2022 is a sweet gun. I shot mine in a 2-day combat pistol class in 110-degree heat. Never missed a beat in 1,500 rounds. One of the best triggers you'll find in a new $400 gun.


----------



## sjcea

Smith & Wesson M&P Shield 9mm is now my weapon of choice for daily carry! Small and very easy to conceal, well made and light. Single stack 8 round capacity, reliable as hell!! And also has one of the best triggers out there. Especially for a gun I paid $369.00 for!! Heck of a deal for a gun with this quality and features!!!


----------



## Mbulger

I normally carry one of my Sigs, either the P220 in .45 or the P6 in 9mm. When my wife drags me, kicking and screaming to anyplace I have to wear a tux, opera, symphony, etc, I carry my Walther ppk in .32. Better than nothing.


----------



## Bigpoppy

My everyday carry weapon is made by Horace Smith and Daniel B. Wesson.


----------



## sjcea

Bigpoppy said:


> My everyday carry weapon is made by Horace Smith and Daniel B. Wesson.


Hey me to  M&P Shield .40 or 9mm


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Bigpoppy said:


> My everyday carry weapon is made by Horace Smith and Daniel B. Wesson.


That old, is it?
And is it .22 rimfire, or .32?
:mrgreen:


----------



## had3nuf

Due to the weather in this part of the country, my gun of choice is a S&W model 36 1 7/8" barrel, now if you come thru my door you'll meet my 44.


----------



## Charlie

Colt .45 Defender or S&W 640 in .357 mag.


----------



## MikeyIdaho

Just got my CC permit and carry a Beretta Nano, might get something smaller next summer for easier pocket carry.


----------



## mustang652

I alternate guns depending on circumstances and clothing between a Bersa Thunder 380 and a Thunder 9UC Pro. I'll lean more to the 9UC as soon as I get my new UBG Phaetos OWB holster.


----------



## Ricky59

I am a two Kahr carry..
The PM9 in a crossbreed IWB holster ..
And the P380 in a pocket ..


----------



## sjcea

Ricky59 said:


> I am a two Kahr carry..
> The PM9 in a crossbreed IWB holster ..
> And the P380 in a pocket ..


I carry the M&P Shield 9mm with the Ruger LCP 380 as backup when inclined to do so


----------



## chessail77

Sig P239 .40 S&W


----------



## AntzMa

Ruger sr9c

I just want to move to Alaska period.


----------



## Todd

Todd said:


> XD9SC is my main CCW gun. I will carry the Kel Tec P3AT when my clothing does not allow the "big" gun.


Well, my carry gun has changed since I first replied to this thread almost four years ago! Current carry gun is a 9mm Sig P229 SAS Gen 2. I will in the near future be switching to a Smith 1911 Pro Subcompact.


----------



## hurld

Beretta nano


----------



## sjcea

M&P Shield. 9mm


----------



## Easy_CZ

I recently added a CZ 75 Compact to my CC rotation. Sweet pistola.


----------



## cts4223

Sig Sauer P226


----------



## sgtwalker

Bisley said:


> I was also looking at Glocks before I bought my XD45 Service. At the time, the Glock didn't feel right to me. But I shot a Glock 34 last week, and it was great, so I guess the grip angle thing was not as big a factor as I thought.
> 
> My XD 45 is big and blocky compared to most of the other guns I like, but after a couple thousand rounds, it has a great trigger, and has accuracy capabilities beyond my ability. It is still the gun I want to have with me if I ever get into the kind of trouble that requires a gun to get out of.


When out in he boonies and don't want to lug a rifle I carry a Ruger 44 magnum, 240 grain bullet load my own 10 grains of Unique, in town I carry a Taurus PT22 or a Beretta 25 cal 50 grain bullet. All will get the job done. My son who lives out of town said he was worried about me in a small town that had some crack heads near here. I told him I had 30 years military training almost every year I fired expert with rifle and pistol. I told him to pity the poor SOB's tha made the fatal error of attacking me.


----------



## sgtwalker

Hey I agree 100%. 30 years U.S.army mostly overseas. If we ever allow these slugs to take away our guns then we deserve what follows,i.e. Hitler and Stalin. They murdered millions of "Unarmed" citiizens. "0" fully armed citizens. They know they cannot take the US citizens fully armed so they are taking away our guns a little at a time. I can still buy guns legally and as a retired Army Master Sergeant with a Secret clearance for over 20 years I hope that never changes. May have met you at Tachikawa in Tokyo. Or Naha, Okinawa. Or Korat. hey who knows.


----------



## brokenback

I have to wear a heavy back brace that limits me on my carrying abilities. I usually carry a Sig Sauer 1911 C3 45ACP with a 4.2 inch barrel on a custom made Alessi shoulder holster and has officer grips for a low profile under a safari shirt or a Colt Mustang 380 in a pocket holster.


----------



## brokenback

It used to be a Sig C3 45ACP 1911 but recently it has been my new pony 380


----------



## rjldds

I recently got my Texas CHL and was looking for something in .380 or 9mm. My wife junked her S&W Sigma .380 for a Ruger LCP .380 because of the funky mag release, DAO, and size. I inherited it, but it just did fit what I was looking for. I have a full sized Ruger 9mm, Beretta .40 cal, and a Jennings .380 tackle box pistol for my boat that I would never use for CC for obvious reasons.

I checked around the gun shows and found the Bersa Thunder .380. It is a PPK work and look alike 7+1. It had everything I was looking for in CC. It has a steel slide, not the Zamak (pot metal) alloy crap on so many of the "new" polymer handguns now have (see Walther,) a soft plastic grip with pinky support on the mags, and it is SA/DA. I bought some extra mags and clip-on dual mag pouch. I looked at the compact 9mms but they were about twice the price and recoil. If you cannot hit your target due to sight acquisition problems from recoil, caliber is irrelivant. So, I went with the Thunder and could not be happier.

I bought a regular clip-on holster, an in the pants holster, and shoulder holster without the intergral mag pouches since I already had the clip-on duals. Each holster has its place- the shoulder for coat and/or tie, the in the pants for everyday wear, and out of the pants for environments where deep concealment is not a big issue, since that is most comfortable. However, all can be worn 12 hours or more a day without any major discomfort or accessabity.

I would highly recommend the Thunder as a reliable, accurate, and reasonably priced at $311 with tax. I got extra Promags for $22 each and found them surprisingly well constructed for an aftermarket mag. So far, I have run about 300 rounds through it with 3 different brands. Just a few FTF problems with Silver Bear JHPs. No problems with round nosed anything or Remington JHPs.


----------



## rjldds

sgtwalker said:


> Hey I agree 100%. 30 years U.S.army mostly overseas. If we ever allow these slugs to take away our guns then we deserve what follows,i.e. Hitler and Stalin. They murdered millions of "Unarmed" citiizens. "0" fully armed citizens. They know they cannot take the US citizens fully armed so they are taking away our guns a little at a time. I can still buy guns legally and as a retired Army Master Sergeant with a Secret clearance for over 20 years I hope that never changes. May have met you at Tachikawa in Tokyo. Or Naha, Okinawa. Or Korat. hey who knows.


I was also stationed at Tachikawa and Johnson AFB near Yokohoma. I was a medic on a radar site in the mountains (Kastroyama.) Also spent time at Da Nang AFB, Saigon and Pleiku AFB in the ARRS, Pleiku, Republic of South Vietnam, Sampson AFB, Geneva NY, Ramstein AFB, Ramstein-Miesenbach, Germany, South Ruislip Hospital, London, England, Wilford Hall Hospital, Lackland AFB, San Antonio, Texas, the School of Aerospace Medicine at Brooks AFB in San Antonio, Texas, and Ali-Al Salem AFB, Kuwait (37 Kilometers from the Iraqi border.) That does not include all my TDY which is too numerous to mention.

RJ Lewis, DDS, MA
Lt. Col (ret) USAF 1969-2008.


----------



## rjldds

I forgot to mention, one of the major reasons (besides the ARVN) we failed in Vietnam was do to the choice of a battle rifle. The first M-16s made by Colt probably killed more of our men than the enemy. The JCS could not have picked a more ill suited firearm for that environment than that Colt POS.

Some military historians say it had a 50% failure rate. They should have stuck with the M-14 but many of the politicos thought it was "overpowered." To me a battle rifle can never be overpowered. At least they stuck with the .45 ACP as the issued side arm. 

They screwed that up by going to the M-9. Many SOGs have gone back to the .45 in Afghanistan...go figure.

Lewis


----------



## FloridaGuy

Ruger SP101 .357 3" barrel


----------



## tacman605

I am fortunate in that I do have a large selection of firearms to choose from while home depending on the mission at hand so to speak.

My mainstay's are my Glock 19, Para Carry 9, J frame, several different M&P 9mm and different 1911 style pistols. My preferred method of carry for the smaller guns is AIWB which is most comfortable to me when riding. When carrying a full size gun I use Raven Concealment holsters and mag pouches.

The M-16 when it first came out had many issues that were corrected over time with many of these issues related to the type of powder used in the 5.56 round and the initial training that the weapons were self cleaning and needed little of no maintenance. In the beginning they were not even issued cleaning kits with the rifles. There is not and never will be one gun that covers all the bases in every situation but the M4/M16 series comes pretty close. In SE Asia, once the problems were corrected, the M16 filled the bill quite nicely especially in regards to lighter weight and ammo capacity. The distances that the enemy was encountered did not lend itself to a full size battle rifle although they were kept around for longer engagements and in a sniper type role.

The switch to the M9 was based on a NATO agreement that if we made the 9mm our standard pistol cartridge that other countries would adopt the 5.56 over their 7.62 battle rifles which they did. The use of a handgun for the military is that of a support weapon and in a few cases a primary depending on the MOS of the individual.
I am currently stationed and work with SF teams in Afghanistan. While the 1911 style guns are here they are not carried due to their limited ammo capacity, issues with reliability and it is a pain to get .45 ammunition.
The majority of team members carry Glock 19's and Beretta's while the local NSW team carries SIG 228's or 226's. The reliability, high round count and ease of maintenance are the main reasons.


----------



## rjldds

*Caliber Selection*



tacman605 said:


> I am fortunate in that I do have a large selection of firearms to choose from while home depending on the mission at hand so to speak.
> 
> My mainstay's are my Glock 19, Para Carry 9, J frame, several different M&P 9mm and different 1911 style pistols. My preferred method of carry for the smaller guns is AIWB which is most comfortable to me when riding. When carrying a full size gun I use Raven Concealment holsters and mag pouches.
> 
> The M-16 when it first came out had many issues that were corrected over time with many of these issues related to the type of powder used in the 5.56 round and the initial training that the weapons were self cleaning and needed little of no maintenance. In the beginning they were not even issued cleaning kits with the rifles. There is not and never will be one gun that covers all the bases in every situation but the M4/M16 series comes pretty close. In SE Asia, once the problems were corrected, the M16 filled the bill quite nicely especially in regards to lighter weight and ammo capacity. The distances that the enemy was encountered did not lend itself to a full size battle rifle although they were kept around for longer engagements and in a sniper type role.
> 
> The switch to the M9 was based on a NATO agreement that if we made the 9mm our standard pistol cartridge that other countries would adopt the 5.56 over their 7.62 battle rifles which they did. The use of a handgun for the military is that of a support weapon and in a few cases a primary depending on the MOS of the individual.
> I am currently stationed and work with SF teams in Afghanistan. While the 1911 style guns are here they are not carried due to their limited ammo capacity, issues with reliability and it is a pain to get .45 ammunition.
> The majority of team members carry Glock 19's and Beretta's while the local NSW team carries SIG 228's or 226's. The reliability, high round count and ease of maintenance are the main reasons.


Very good observation. I remember that when they were testing the M-16 they used lab grade everything, then they went to ball ammo which caused a tremendous amount of fouling. Many of the SOGs are now using the M-16 in 6.8 SPC. The other issue is that the first M-16s had full auto. They changed that to a 3 round burst which prevented the infantryman from spray and pray.

I am like you, there is no one univeral firearm. They are tools and mission specific. For example, for home defense, I have a 12G Mossberg 500 with low recoil 00 buck. I have bolt action .22s for shooting hot loads like Velocitors. I have an AK-47 with a 10 round mag I use in the East Texas Forest. My AR's and Mini-14s are primarily range rifles.

My CC is a Bersa Thunder .380 which is perfect for me and I do not want to argue about caliber because in the end, it is pretty meaningless unless you are a LEO which use .40 cal per SAAMI and the Military 9mm per NATO standards.

Regards,

Lewis


----------



## Florida

colt 1911 officer in .45 I live in florida too but have no problem just dont wear shorts


----------



## Cram

Look at the sig 232. Great carry size.


----------



## mwbackus

Smith & Wesson Shield 9mm or Kahr PM9 or Glock 36 or Sig P239... Depending on my choice for the day...


----------



## claimbuster

STI Lawman 3.0 9mm, DW Guardian 9mm, NH T3 45.


----------



## BigCityChief

S&W Shield .40 or SA XDs .45 - about an even split.


----------



## MikeT57

I switch between a Glock 27. 40 caliber and an XDS. 45 caliber. Nice little heaters.


----------



## rayf

Kimber ultra 45


----------



## rayf

Kimber ultra 45


----------



## hof8231

I like carrying my FNX 45. Found a holster that hides it even under a t-shirt and I get 30 rounds of .45 ACP out of 2 mags.


----------



## MyName1sMud

I carry a Ruger LCP during the summer and a SA XD SC9mm during the winter.


----------



## ScottieG59

Glock 27, Glock 19, Kahr PM9, Ruger LCR and some others


----------



## tom1911sigfreak

sig c3 or dan wesson rz45 or cz 2075 rami or s&w 638 or......... whatever fits that day lol


----------



## plinker56

Heck-might as well jump in and keep it going. As soon as I cross the state line, LEAVING ILLINOIS, on travel I load up the S&W 40ve and the Beretta 3032 tomcat and every once in a while will pack along the .45 compact. The tomcat is always in the pocket when I'm out of state.


----------



## TRCR2

Kel Tec P11/9 MM and a Taurus 738/380 in the front pocket. Always have one or the other on


----------



## skinnyb

Carry a Ruger LC9, HD is a Beretta (Me and Mrs. alike)...


----------



## slowalker0

Hard to improve on the Kahr! I have just upgraded to one and love it. A friend recently got the XDS....it'd really sweet.


----------



## zeke4351

I either carry a Sig or a Sig or a Sig. I love my Sigs. I have the P238, P938, P229, and P250.


----------



## TheDC

Currently,I'm either carrying my Kel-Tec P11 (compact 9mm Lugar),or EAA Windicator .357 Magnum with 2" barrel (a really nice shooter,especially at the low investment pricing). It's fairly easy to carry the .357 Magnum now,despite it's not a "small framed" revolver since it's still in the colder months,but once warmer weather comes and layers of clothing thin out,it'll just be the P11 unless I buy another carry gun between then and now. I'm partial to the .357 Magnum chamber and I dig revolvers,so I just might...


----------



## mikeyshooter

switch between glock 36 and kel-tec p11 depending on clothing,


----------



## mattdillon

Right now it has been my Sig P239 SAS Gen 2, but I am looking hard at the S&W Shield especially for summer carry.


----------



## OHshooter

I've tried carrying 4 or 5 different guns now and still have the Kel Tec PF-9 on me 90% of the time. Great carry gun.


----------



## Doublea17

95% of time I carry a S&W the other time a SA XDs


----------



## dondavis3

@ mattdillon

You'll like the S&W Shield










You should also concider the M&P 9 C










Both are excellant carry guns

:smt1099


----------



## dogshawred

*Likem Large*

Have never really considered myself a big person, just don feel comfortable carrying anything smaller than the XD40 I bought as my first carry weapon. I have since found a Taurus PT 1911 AR chambered in 38 Super that I just love and carry it almost exclusively concealed and open. I do have a S&W Model 66 with a 5.5 inch barrel that I carry in a shoulder holster occasionaly but mostly when I am out in the woods for an extended period. :mrgreen:


----------



## dfowley42

Walther PPQ .40. I have 5 .45s and 6 .40s along with a pile of others. This is my favorite. Fantastic trigger. Just got a CZ 75 P-07 duty in .40. PPQ still top dog. Sig P220 elite carry in .45 is second.


----------



## AdamSmith

This looks like a popular thread.
My favorite is a 1911A1 variant called the CZ 97B 45 ACP.
It has a double stack 10 + 1 capacity magazine.
It is a double and single action.
It has an exterior hammer with a spring safety on the firing pin, so I can carry it loaded and chambered with the hammer down safely, called Condition #2.

So far, it looks like the Glock's are in 1st place, the S&W's are in 2nd, and the 1911A1 variants are in 3rd. Good poll.


----------



## niadhf

Smith & Wesson or Makarov PM


----------



## stephenva

LCP & PX4 what else would anyone carry.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

stephenva said:


> LCP & PX4 what else would anyone carry.


Oh, I dunno...
Do you want to see a list?
(It's pretty long,)

:yawinkle:


----------



## OGCJason

The kind that goes bang...I am less and less interested in posting lists online of what I own, when is carry it, and all that. Why?


----------



## docrocket1967

Im surprised my ole buddy Ruger did as good on the list as it did. Happy to see that. Although if we dressed differently here in Florida I would carry larger than my LCP with a spare mag


----------



## bj99

I carry a Sig P225 as my basic concealed carry, and a Kimber Pro Carry CDP .45, when I'm a little more dressed up. The Kimber is prettier, and more expensive, but they both shoot real smooth. They are both about the same size and weight. Light and concealable, but would need something smaller, while in shorts and tank top, during summertime.


----------



## yipiyiya

I carry my CZ PCR (my favorite pistol) in a BHL shoulder holster when driving and a 642 S&W or Ruger LC9 when I pocket carry. I bought a new Kahr CW40 to carry also but haven't yet due to reliability issues.


----------



## GCBHM

OGCJason said:


> The kind that goes bang...I am less and less interested in posting lists online of what I own, when is carry it, and all that. Why?


Then why did you even waste the time responding? Why?


----------



## shootbrownelk

Usually a Springfield Armory EMP, on occasion a S&W K-22 when I'm small game hunting, and a S&W Mountain Gun in .41 mag. when I'm Big Game hunting.


----------



## OGCJason

GCBHM said:


> Then why did you even waste the time responding? Why?


I posted to demonstrate two things:

1. Sharing personal information online comes with risks...
2. Does it really matter? Does someone else's opinion matter when it comes to what works and fits best for you personally?


----------



## lakeforktx

Other....Bond Arms...Snake Slayer or Texas Defender..


----------



## Ronm

Carry a Shield in a .40, also have Springfield XDM .40


----------



## welshdude

Thought I'd posted to this thread alreday, but I was allowed to vote so I guess I can issue a reply. My edc is a '72-'76 Sterling Arms 300 .25 auto, blued. Needed a second CCW on the cheap and this one popped up on armslist for 100.00 w/ammo. I researched it and found a surprising amount of info. Except how to 'date' them. It has a serial number, but no dice, so far.

The early models were made in Gasport, NY under a contract _for _Sterling Arms by a local machinist. All of the one's from the aforementioned years were totally made from 'machined' tempered steel. Only a couple parts were stamped like the mag casings, follow plate, etc. The mag springs were made onsite as well. Then in late '76 SA was purchased. The new owner moved the operation from Gasport to Lockport in '77 and was more interested in the bottom line than the assembly line and the quality suffered accordingly. So, I contacted the seller and asked if the pistol had Gasport or Lockport stamped on the side. When he said, "Gasport' I told him I'd be there in 30 minutes. With respect to those who would scoff at the .25 auto as a SD round that's fine. But, it was all I could afford at the time, so I bought it. In over 100 rounds it has cycled everything flawlessly. 50gr brass FMJ. Got a NOS mag from Numrich. It's comforting to know except for the frame I could completely rebuild this little gem if desired. I'd like to find a Gasport 302 22lr for maintaining proficency as the .25 rounds are pricey. But, all the ones I've found are from Lockport. If anyone reading this has a Gasport 302 gathering dust hit me w/a PM if that's within HGF guidlines. Obviously, when some expendable opens up it's my intent to upgrade to a .380...Micro Desert Eagle. They're fugly, but I had a chance to hold and shoot one and fell in love. :smt1099

My wife carries a Kel-Tec P11 we purchased used from a local gun show. It's cycled over 400 rounds since aquisition w/o a hitch. 2 field strips and a feedramp polishing. She's _really _good with it being ex-military and carries 115 +P C.O.P. JHPs.


----------



## letsgetdangerous

G19 during the warm desert weather and my Springfield 1911 in .45 during the cooler months


----------



## Donn

Have three in the rotation. M&P 9c, Shield and Model 36 J frame. Today it's the Shield.


----------



## berettatoter

Today, I was carrying my SCCY CPX-2! Carries great in a pocket.


----------



## PatC

I have had a number of revolvers including the 2" 5 shot, a very nice 9mm and three others, and a handful of great 45's. As a police officer I carried a Colt 357 and a S&"W 357. Each saw lots of practice up to two times weekly with 200 rds each.There are two issues to look at when thinking of CCW. The first is what you are trained on and does it work best. The second is what do you want the round to do if it hits a target. I was in an incident many years ago when I did not have enough gun. After that I only carry a 45 in 1911. Even using a ball round it will stop varmints of many kinds. I am tall and not thin so I don't worry about concealment even in hot weather. Practice, Practice.


----------



## Nantucket

I carry a bodyguard380 during the summer months. I have a XD subcompact when I wears coat. By far the xd is my favorite.


----------



## Kennydale

Ruger SR40C


----------



## Ron37388

I carried a G26 but now carry the new G42. I like the small size of the G42 and it's light weight. The .380 round is the same size as the 9mm, just a little shorter. I think I'll leave the G26 in my car and use the G42 as my carry.


----------



## GCBHM

Ron37388 said:


> I carried a G26 but now carry the new G42. I like the small size of the G42 and it's light weight. The .380 round is the same size as the 9mm, just a little shorter. I think I'll leave the G26 in my car and use the G42 as my carry.


I also carry the G42 to back my G19 up, and sometimes the 42 is all I have on me due to circumstances. Great little pistol!!!


----------



## smakmauz

I just started carrying my new Kahr CW9 in an alien gear cloak tuck 2.0 IWB rig. I can barely feel it and its a great little gun. Nice heavy but crisp double action feel with no manual safety.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

I normally carry my 9mm Shield but my new onyx iwb holster has me carrying one of my PPXs these days when I want to go large.


----------



## rn4j0r

My main carry gun is my Walther PPS 9mm. Love it!


----------



## EvilTwin

dondavis3 said:


> Kimber Pro CDP II with Crimson Tide Laser Grips - nice carry gun for cool weather - not a lot of that in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smt1099


Curious about this photo and what are Crimson tide laser grips? I don't see a laser on this gun in this photo.
My Kimber CDP comes from the factory with Crimson Trace Grips and they are very evident on the right side of the gun where Crimson Trace puts them. IM not putting you on the spot here, just wondering if someone is ripping off Crimson Trace and offering a laser that is not in a traditional place.

here are two of my carries. both with Crimson Trace grips. note the Kimber and the Thunder both have the laser on the right side of the weapon.


----------



## EvilTwin

looks like the buck stopped here


----------



## bubbinator

I carried a 1911 on duty as a statement and it worked. Now retired, a SA 1911 is a load, but a PA Warthog is not, That was my BUG. Fed 230HST+P works 100%.


----------



## Ratpacker

Sig is my preferred sidearm . The above ^^ Bersa is still of interest to me as a carry piece for my wife.
The Thunder was ...so far rejected by her, even with the Crimson Trace grips. I think she is being obstinate, by habit.


----------



## dobegrant

Glock 19, Browning Hi Power, Ruger CMD


----------



## hud35500

Taurus Millenium G2. Light, slim, accurate, reliable, great trigger, and under $400! I know, I know, it's a Taurus, but this one is far superior to anything they've done in the past. The only negative is there are no night sight for it, but personally, I'm ok with that! Over 1000 rounds thru it and it runs like a train!


----------



## ArmedGuard81

On duty Glock 17 Gen 4 (9mm)

Back Up / Off duty CCW Ruger SP101 357mag


----------



## iwilc2

Living in Florida I am always in shorts and a t-shirti no problem concealling my 9mm 

S&W shield


Len


----------



## MoMan

Usually carry my Ruger SR1911CMd when I can cover it up:







[/URL][/IMG]

otherwise it is my Sig P229, in 40SW:


...AND when it's really tough to cover, my S&W Chief's Special, 38sp:


MO


----------



## BigCityChief

MoMan said:


> Usually carry my Ruger SR1911CMd when I can cover it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> otherwise it is my Sig P229, in 40SW:
> 
> 
> ...AND when it's really tough to cover, my S&W Chief's Special, 38sp:
> 
> 
> MO


Fine pistol - love your grips, MoMan!


----------



## mi77915

Taurus PT111 G2.....:smt023


----------



## Kynochco

Bersa Thunder UC 9mm, best gun I've ever owned, never any problems. Sometimes I will carry the Taurus TCP, it's smaller but in my opinion, the 380 round has its merits, but preferences state 9mm.


----------



## 2a

Compact cz75d pcr 9mm


----------



## MR.T.1985

I currently have a smith and wesson 9mm sigma but since i added a tach light to it i cant carry it for the time being
as of now i carry my .380 taurus


----------



## franco45

Kahr CT380, or S&W 637 with a Keltec P32 as a bug on some occasions.


----------



## bearone2

g3 g30


----------



## Hardluck

The line-up: SP101, S&W 3913 and 639.


----------



## Dave_Sab

I currently carry a Ruger 9e


----------



## LDW1911

Split my time between a Kimber Super Carry Pro and a Ruger SP101 3" bobbed hammer.


----------



## CW

CZ75D PCR or Beretta 84[f]


----------



## aarondhgraham

If I'm carrying in a belt holster,,,
A Ruger LCP.

If I'm carrying in my briefcase holster,,,
Beretta Cheetah Model 85BB.


----------



## DirtyDog

Glock, most of the time. Mostly a G19.


----------



## PT111Pro

Today I carried the Beretta PX4c


----------



## Wisc4ever

Taurus PT740. Far more comfortable for daily carry than the S&W SD40VE I used to have.


----------



## Rooster4711

As I've gotten older and more sensitive to weight, I found myself leaving my 1911 at home. I now carry a Charter Arms Undercoverette with Crimson Trace laser grips in 32 H&R mag. It is easy to conceal and easy to shoot, Charter sells one of the best holsters for it that I've ever found. My wife and I try to shoot 10-15 rounds a couple times a week. The crimson trace laser grips are great for living room dry fire practice. You can present the revolver at some target across the room and then activate the laser and you will soon find that your natural ability to be on target just by pointing will greatly improve. I like oregon trail 115 gr cast truncated come for serious carry and 85 grain Hornady for firing drills and practice. I have an older CA in .38 spcl and shot it thousands of times. Never had any problems with it. The new SS undercoverette had some sharp edges that were easily smoothed out. The double action trigger pull was fine from the factory as is the single action pull. Now I carry 100% of the time I'm away from the farm.


----------

